# Wicked Witch Makeup



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

This was a test application of a sort of subtle wicked witch makeup. Gelatin cheeks (to lift and enhance the cheekbones), brow, nose, and jaw/chin pieces (to lengthen her face). The next try will have real (not drawn on) eyebrows, and a better paint job (this was my first go at airbrush makeup).





































The sculpture before molding:


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

WOW! Nice job on the makeup for first time...although I think I prefer her without the makeup. I'm partial to redheads since I'm married to one, she's a strawberry blonde which your model looks like she has too. I also really hate the word (Ginger) for someone who is blessed with red hair. Your model is very beautiful and has a really great smile! She looks pretty good to as a witch also! Can't wait to see your upgraded makeup soon. Really good transformation!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice, or should I say "wicked", transformation!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the Wicked Witch, and yours is beautiful. That's my compliment and the basis for my only criticism... She's still too pretty! Give her some dark circles under the eyes to remind us that evil never sleeps. I love your sculpture.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice job Mr C!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nicely done, see you on Face Off!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The witch is great! Awesome blending of the appliance and great airbrushing. I would add a little shading in the hollows of the cheek, not much but just a bit.

I would not have thought this was a first time. Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's beautiful, Mr C. The application is flawless - no seams or edges that I can see.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job, Mr. C! There's not a seam to be seen. Will you be applying for the next season of Face/Off?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice! I too have a weakness for beautiful redheads (and brunettes, etc.).
You can "hollow" the cheeks by spraying a darker tone that's more intense just beneath the cheek bones, you can use the same trick to make the nose look more "boney", or to make hands, the neck, etc. look more boney or wraith-like. You can use a stencil or template, much as I'm guessing you did for the brows, for doing the cheeks, nose, or throat.
Unless you are gong to make the brows more of a prominent feature, I'd leave them as you currently have them. Because of the hat, the viewing time will be very limited for most people, the actress, on stage or in a haunt, will probably be fairly animated, so the hat will block out the view of the face more and more as the face gets nearer to the hat.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Really realistic looking...very even and flawless looking...
your model has incredibly white teeth and is lovely.... But she makes a good Wicked Witch too...


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all!



fontgeek said:


> Nice! I too have a weakness for beautiful redheads (and brunettes, etc.).
> You can "hollow" the cheeks by spraying a darker tone that's more intense just beneath the cheek bones, you can use the same trick to make the nose look more "boney", or to make hands, the neck, etc. look more boney or wraith-like. You can use a stencil or template, much as I'm guessing you did for the brows, for doing the cheeks, nose, or throat.
> Unless you are gong to make the brows more of a prominent feature, I'd leave them as you currently have them. Because of the hat, the viewing time will be very limited for most people, the actress, on stage or in a haunt, will probably be fairly animated, so the hat will block out the view of the face more and more as the face gets nearer to the hat.


Fontgeek, yep, that's the plan for next time on he cheeks. I'm going to up the glamour makeup, too. A stencil...that would have made things easier. The eyebrows were freehanded. They really do have to be actual hair, as this is a portfolio piece (and, as such, will only be seen under very close scrutiny by artists much better than I). Thanks for the ideas. Always appreciated.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I always want to start air brushing because it makes the process so much faster. Nice job Mr. Chicken, but I agree with some people with maybe a little shadowing. I like the nose especially showing off the angle in the one pic.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Frankly, I think airbrushing is a little overhyped in the haunt world. Sure, it may be fast to spray color over someone's face, but keep in mind the time of setting up the airbrush and compressor, changing colors, and cleaning it after use. Plus, there's a heck of a learning curve, and, while you can make your own if you have the time, the paints are not cheap. Compare that to having a few brushes and sponges and creme/greasepaint pallets in front of you...it's much easier and faster to do it the old fashioned way unless you have a major assembly line, in my opinion. Plus, you can't very well have actors airbrush themselves, but you can certainly have them do their own makeup with brushes and sponges (which is how Cirque du Soleil operates).

It was necessary to airbrush in this case because I needed to get even, opaque coverage over the gelatin and skin. No one would even be able to notice those kinds of things in a haunt.

I mean, if you want to learn airbrushing, go for it. I just don't think that haunt makeup is necessarily the best setting for it.


----------



## stacey (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks great! I would have never guessed it was your first time air brushing!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's amazing! .....love the green tint! Could see her in OZ!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome job with the airbrushing and your model is beautiful. I was opening up the thread expecting a decrepid old lady and then I see the pictures of what looks like a beautiful witch. 

I do agree with you that airbrushing does have its limitations as far as changing out the paints used and by using sponges and bushes to get those shadowy effects would be better to do.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice Mr C!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For most people, using the airbrush for makeup, in haunts, tend to do multiple people rather than just the one. As far as clean up goes, it's actually about the same, time wise, as conventional brushes. For blending colors or applying makeup that flexes with the face, the airbrush wins. Granted there are some textures and effects that work better with conventional applicators than an airbrush.
Both airbrush and conventional applicators have a learning curve, while it might be easier for you to think of or handle conventional tools now, the reality is you had your stumbling blocks when you first started with them too.
In the end, the trick is to use the best tool for the job.
This is from someone who has been airbrushing for four decades, but I also use conventional applicators too.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, don't get me wrong. It's a great tool. I just think it's given more credit than it deserves a lot of the time.


----------



## lourondina (Aug 13, 2013)

That is sweet! Such a stunning job, really enjoyed. I know it's kinda a bit too early to get ready know but I am thinking about my future costume already. Thinking of being a zombie girl or something like that. Found this link for the outfit http://www.wikihow.com/Create-a-Zombie-Costume and this one for the makeup http://www.askwiki.net/How-to-Do-Zombie-Makeup There's plenty of work to do, so hope I'll cope with it perfectly.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree with you on the airbrushing....in this type of very subtle makeup, it seems you'd be better off doing all but the base coat old-school. She needs more contouring of the face, which will cause everything to pop more. 
Great job on the appliances..my word. Perfection.


----------

